# Dremel Multi-Max vs. Fein Multimaster vs. Rockwell Sonic Crafter



## nelcatjar

Any opinion? The Fein version is the most expensive. The Dremel is less than $100. And Rockwell is middle of those two. I was wondering how the Dremel version version compares to the Fein version. 

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=Multi-Max

http://www.fein.de/fein-multimaster/us/en/main/

http://www.rockwelltoolsdirect.com/sonicrafter.php?source=gg-sonicrafter-branded


----------



## woodnthings

*Harbor Freight has one too*

Here's the link:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=67097
Lithion Ion battery! :smile: bill


----------



## nelcatjar

Here are other threads I found about these tools.

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68496

This one is comparing several brands of these.
http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/10/dremel_dremel_multimax_oscilla.php


----------



## firehawkmph

Nel,
I have the dremel. I would think the fein is a better quality tool, just because it cost what it does. But for occasional use, the dremel works fine. I use it to cut pieces of molding in place that need to come out for whatever reason. It's one of those fun tools to use. The other day I used it to cut a precise square hole in aluminum siding to install a dryer vent. The detail sander works well too. Pretty good tool for the money.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## iconsort

how about RTX from Black & Decker. I have found many user reviews where its placed above Dremel with ease. And users are really happy with the flexibility, versatility & ergonomics. and costs just around 30$.

http://blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=7767

BR/ Iconsort


----------



## mwhafner

I can recommend the MultiMaster, without hesitation. I have had mine for about 4 years. The tool is expensive, but the blades are what really get in your pocket. 

I bought the Dremel for my father. He seems pretty pleased, and it's hard to beat the price.


----------



## Mike Gager

sears also has a craftsman cordless version. i saw it in store but i couldnt find it on their website. they have blades in store as well


----------



## mmtools

*Multimaster*

Here is a good article that highlights the Dremel, Bosch, and Fein Multimaster. "Finding A Multi- Tool To Multiply Your Productivity".


----------



## sae72

I heave owned the Fein Multimaster for a few years and is well worth the cost. Yes the blades are very pricey, but the Dremel blades do fit. The Dremel blades do seem to last equal to the Fein.


----------



## peerawit

Fein multimaster = BMW .. The quality is 4.5 stars from many people review. Rockwell is also good quality with cheaper price. Dremel is cheap but the quality is also cheap as price (rating 4 stars).. The Dremel blade can fit to fein.


----------



## TomC

Does a half a star go from "Quality" to "Cheap Quality"?
Tom


----------



## peerawit

TomC said:


> Does a half a star go from "Quality" to "Cheap Quality"?
> Tom


I think it means fein is perfect.

But rockwell is good enough actually.. :blink:


----------



## phinds

I researched them all a couple of months back and decided on the Rockwell. Fein is clearly the leader of the pack in quality, but not by all that much I thnink and their outrageously high prices are only because they owned the patent for so long. I'm quite satisfied with the Rockwell, but then I haven't USED any of the others, so can't say for sure I wouldn't like them better.


----------



## BigBill

*sonic crafter vs. multitool from HF*

I bought the sonicrafter.. work good 4 times than wouldnt shut off. Been in the shop since Nov 9. Rockwell told shop parts backorder from china and (MAYBE) the parts will ship mid Jan. Rockwell wont answer email to this prob. Bought multitool from HF used it for solid 6 hours workn on motorhome and tool workd just fine. Also borrowed dremel from brother and also worked just fine. The 39.00 tool from HF in my oppinion does the job and all blades are local. It cut thru the fiberglass, aluminum, thin steel, and hardwood. So far its very handy. And only went thru one blade. As far as Im concerned :thumbdown: on the sonicrafter for customer service. And I paid the 10.00 for the 2 year replacement warranty from HF.


----------



## BigBill

*Rockwell*



phinds said:


> I researched them all a couple of months back and decided on the Rockwell. Fein is clearly the leader of the pack in quality, but not by all that much I thnink and their outrageously high prices are only because they owned the patent for so long. I'm quite satisfied with the Rockwell, but then I haven't USED any of the others, so can't say for sure I wouldn't like them better.


Wait till you need service on the rockwell..Mine has been in shop since Nov 9, rockwell doesnt know when parts available. They suck:thumbdown: Used dremel did good job also bought HF tool also did good job and blades are available local...not rockwell nor fein


----------



## peerawit

BigBill said:


> Wait till you need service on the rockwell..Mine has been in shop since Nov 9, rockwell doesnt know when parts available. They suck:thumbdown: Used dremel did good job also bought HF tool also did good job and blades are available local...not rockwell nor fein


How come the support take very long time. I will go to write a review on my blog.. grr..


----------



## TexasTimbers

I too have the Rockwell and use it all the time for production work. I haven't had a moment's trouble with it. Sad to hear the service is so bad. That stinks. 



.


----------



## jacobsk

I've always been a fan of the Dremel and the fact that it runs under a hundred bucks...

FYI Dremel is a division of Bosch Tool co. - if that gives ya any idea what the insides of each might look like :thumbsup:


----------



## exoticitalian

I have been looking at these tools as well and I am glad that you guys have posted the various links to compare them. One in particular...I forget which one it was but it was recommended to me by someone because it came with a vacuum attachment to take up the dust overspray, any thoughts on which one this is? Do these spray out a lot of dust? Anyone?


----------



## TexasTimbers

Welcome aboard Italy. 

I just assumed they all had dust collection capability. I use it quite a bit in production work in my shop. I use a powered air mask in the shop when sanding etc. so I can't comment on that. 

I always go to amazon to get user reviews and to date the Rockwell Sonicrafter Model RK5102K 72 Piece Kit has 148 reviews with an average score of 4 out of 5 stars. This is the one I have. I have no complaints I love it. 

The newer model RK5107K 73 Piece Kit just released, has 6 reviews with an average of 4.5 stars out of 5. Apart from the extra piece - and I don't know what the piece is - I don't know what the difference is between the two.

there have been a few negative comments about the RW quality of service but again I have not had to use them so check it out good. 

The Fein also has a 4 start rating with about 180 reviews but it has been out for years while the RW is fairly new. Bosch, Dremel, Proxxon, and Ryobi all make one. Maybe some others do too but can't think of them. 

Don't buy the Ryobi. I tried the cheap way out first but it is a POJ. Worse than that really but it's a family forum after all.


----------



## KFD

I have the rockwell. Works great. Only annoyance is lack or "express" method (like dremel and fein have) of changing blades. Otherwise, it's built like a rock, is fairly quiet, cuts fast.


----------



## wptski

I just received a Fein Multimaster Top Plus yesterday.

I just gave it a quick function test to see if it worked, it did. I was gathering up the cord and felt something. There was a cut in the insulation "only" long enough to where the cord bent sharply. Gosh, it had zip ties which I so carefully cut off with diagonal pliers! I was so mad at myself for nicking the cord. So I used a heavy layer of electrical tape to repair it. Hey, what you going do?

Gather the cord up again and I find a second spot where there was like a bludge and several nicks but none cut through. No way did I do all that damage cutting the zip tie and now I'm sure that I didn't do the bad nick either. I found a third spot which looks like a impression from the square like end of a zip tie.

I'm shocked to see this on a Fein(my first) product which brags about being German made. It's not cost effective to return it but I did email Fein about this.

I don't see how the Dremel blades will work(mentioned above) on a Fein seeing that the Dremel uses a series of pins and the Fein uses a sharp, pointed gear-like driver!! They must be refering to the older versions of the Multimaster.


----------



## johnep

My son used his Fein Multimaster to cut the base of my alloy/galvanised steel greenhouse so I could wheel heavy pots in at the end of the season. (Can't lift heavy weights any more). Blade was pretty well knackered after this. The oscillation means only small part of blade doing the work. So I bought him three spares. Quite expensive (bi metal blade) and I would think that could be possible to simply bolt on a replacement saw edge to the part with the star hole. (Currently riveted/spot welded).

Perhaps some enterprising chinaman will produce these.
johnep


----------



## mike nearman

Get the fein multimaster. You will not be disappointed. Worth every penny.


----------



## burkhome

Craftsman is planning a push on their model for the Christmas season at $59.99 at Ace.


----------



## dash

I researched all brands and decided on a fein I got it used on ebay. I used it to cut out aluminum windows set into brick. A couple of guys at work needed their windows replaced. I used to have my own remodeling business but switched over to welding in my late twenties. I didn't like the price of the fein blades or how quickly I went through them. I took my dull blades and cut off the end and tig welded my own blades on, what a difference, I was amazed at how it cut. I usually get 5 sawzall metal blades and out of 5 I get 15 blades. My price per blade is now very affordable. I have been trying to find a jigsaw or other blade that cuts in both directions but even one directional quality blade cuts great. I have to turn my welder down to 34 amps, use a foot control and a shade 9 lens because the blade is so thin.


----------



## NYwoodworks

I have used the dremel for over a year. It is amazing what you can use it for. It has worked well for me but in my opinion I think it is a lighter duty machine than some. About 3 months ago Lowes had the Rockwell on sale for $113. so I snatched one up. It is a heaver machine so I am more apt to use it more than the dremel. But just like all of them the blades are short lived and expensive.


----------



## The Engineer

Any body notice that this thread was started in 2009?

For what it's worth, The Fein was a patented design and the patent just expired in the last year or so. That's why you are seeing all the new versions. You will now see Fein lower their price also, I suspect.

I looked all these tools over and got the one made by Ridgid. It was the only one where you can buy different heads and make other tools out of it. I started with the ocillating tool for sanding and cutting, then added a right angle drill head for $50. Great little tool. I use it all the time. I buy blades at Harbor Freight. A carbide grit edge blade is around $12 there. Sure beats $49 at HD.


----------



## MikeOpines

*experience with cordless?*

Has anyone had an opportunity to compare a cordless multi-tool with a corded version? I work while standing on a ladder at times and hate dangling cords. However, I am concerned about have less power with cordless. I am typically cutting wood while on the ladder, but also work with tile and grout where there is electric power. By the way, I have had experience with customer service with Dremmel (excellent), Dewalt (slow but good), and Ryobi (If HD won't exchange it, forget trying to get it repaired). My Rigid and Makita tools have never needed repair.


----------



## burkhome

I put a floating floor in my inlaws kitchen a couple of weeks ago and used a Performax to cut the bottom of the door casings off. It worked quite well and the blades are half the price of the others.


----------



## sketel

I know the fein will last forever, a guy I used to work with has had his for at least ten years with no problems. I'm pretty sure he had it for a few years before I started working with him too. I doubt any of the other brands will last that long. I've only used the fein blades as well and I can tell you they last a long time and give you quality cuts and I always assumed the other brand's blades and accessories are inferior but can't say for sure.


----------



## cabinetman

I bought the HF tool just to have it and the times I used it were when no other method would be acceptable. To tell the truth, it did what it was supposed to do, and I have no complaints. How long will it last? Well, when it dies, I might get another, it sure is inexpensive enough when it goes for $29.95.












 









.


----------



## JoeT

*comprehensive reviews of the rotary/oscillating tools*

Everyone's time would be better served if the below reviews were put as the first post of this thread. Comprehensive reviews performed by a pro comparing the five tools against each other.

Oscillating Multi-Tool Shootout Comparison
http://www.protoolreviews.com/buying-guides/oscillating-multi-tool-shootout-comparison


----------

